# tips for increasing bench



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

my bench is ok ,i bench 140kg,this weight has'nt increased for a while now,i think i might be stuck in a plateau( as they call it) i really want to get the bench upto about 180kg

has anyone got any good ideas or tips that would help me increase my bench press

steve


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

stick it out mate,

here is one tip

eat more :lol:


----------



## Bungee (Feb 3, 2004)

you may have already seen this article but if not, its one of Dave Tates' Bigger Bench type tips.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board bungee 

cheers for the article mate,i will be applying most of the techniques next time i do my bench.

should get me upto 150 kg in next to no time.

one thing that did puzzle me,how do u get air into your belly,

any ideas?

steve


----------



## Bungee (Feb 3, 2004)

LOL! yeah it sounds weird. I think he's just on about correct breathing, where you're supposed to breath through your diaphram. I've not tried this particular program, but a lot of Dave Tates' stuff is pretty good.

I know yoga people use this technique as well as singers. people who suffer from asthma / anxiety are supposed to do it as well. Dunno if it will make a differencr to a bench press but I've seen a few athletes mention that they breathe correctly.

have a look at  this article its the same principle.

thanks for the welcome btw :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

cheers 4 another good article bungee,much appreciated,

i reckon it will take a little bit of practice,to get the breathing right.

be well worth it though

i usually just hold my breath the whole time under the bench,

ill see how i get on and keep u posted mate.

steve


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hiya Steve

I know it sounds daft but breathing in on the way down with the bench and exhaling when pushing, doing this right can really help get the size and gains that you deserve.

Also, for your basic brute strength, try reverse pyramid sets or supersets. Drop the weight down every time you get to failure, but on the lighter reps try and do one more rep than the previous one.

I look like an idiot sometimes when trying to squeeze out one more rep on 40 kg, fighting for my life lol, but strength gains are noticeable. This will help you get the better gains.

Let us know how it goes mate!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

If you want to really improve on ur bench u need to build u lats

the stronger ur lats are the more u will bench


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

He has a point, but in saying that triceps are used ALOT more than you might think, so if you can work on your triceps and get those stronger then you chest press will increase to.

Do you do decline bench press? Might be something that will hit you and start packing some more size to the pecs?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board waylander 

just recently ive started to do my triceps on a seperate day,i have noticed a slight increase in my benchpress already.

i have done alot of decline before,the gym i use at the moment dont have a decline bench,so im abit f**ked there.

what i did find with decilne is that i could bench a little bit more than normal bench press,must be something to do with the angle your arms move.

i dont tend to have any trouble putting on size on my chest,my chest measures about 50" id say this is quite large for my age.

is just i lack strength.

so definately lats and triceps to work on.

what would be the best exercise for building the lats up quickly?

cheers steve


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

bump from a long time ago, still relevant...


----------

